# Gardasee - King of Baldo II 17/18 September - Freeride Festival



## Carlo46 (11. August 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​

Nach dem Erfolg der letzten Auflage, veranstaltet auch heuer der Verein ALTO GARDA BIKE AREA das II. KING OF BALDO DH/FR FESTIVAL. Dabei handelt es sich um keine Wettkampfveranstaltung, sondern wir möchten, mit hoffentlich vielen Fans der Gravity Disziplinen, an zwei Tagen unserem Sport gemeinsam freundschaftlich mit Spaßfaktor frönen.

Die Veranstaltung dieses Jahr ist einem vor kurzem verstorbenen sehr guten Freund und Freeride-Fan, GIULIANO PERAZZOLLI (RE GIULIAN), gewidmet, zur Erinnerung an gemeinsam verbrachte Zeiten und Abenteuer im Bikesattel. 

Wir werden unser Basislager  in der phantastischen Location Colonia Pavese in Torbole aufschlagen, mit der wir bereits in der Vergangenheit  gute Erfahrungen als Veranstaltungsort gemacht haben. Von dort starten unsere Shuttle-Busse, aber auch die Registrierung der teilnehmenden Biker sowie die Stands unserer Sponsoren sind dort untergebracht. Für das leibliche Wohl wird dort ebenfalls gesorgt werden. Auf diesem Festivalgelände findet auch die Bikerparty mit Konzert statt.

Den eingeschriebenen Festivalteilnehmern stehen zudem ein preisreduzierter Eintritt zum Busatte Adventure Park zu. 
Ihr könnt natürlich mit Eurer Familie, Freunden und, falls vorhanden, mit Euren Kindern anreisen. Aber vergesst bitte Euer Bike dabei nicht!

Das Programm sieht wie folgt aus:

Um keine Wartezeiten auf die Shuttle-Busse, wie im letzten Jahr, entstehen zu lassen, haben wir heuer auf die Mittagspause verzichtet, damit die Busse ohne Unterbrechung im Einsatz sind. Zudem haben wir einen Bus mehr angeheuert. 


DAY 1:
08.00-09.00 Registrierung der Teilnehmer 
09.00-17.00 Ridingtime mit Shuttle-Bus
20.00-24.00 Party mit Spielen und Konzert 

DAY 2
08.00-09.00 Registrierung der Teilnehmer
09.00-17.00 Ridingtime mit Shuttle-Bus
17.00-.........Ende der Veranstaltung mit Aperitif, spendiert    von der AGBA 

Im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr haben wir heuer die Veranstaltung um einige Programmpunkte, mit spielerischem Hintergrund in Anbetracht der teilnehmenden Sponsoren bereichert:

	EL ROA CONTEST, Geschwindigkeitswettbewerb um den schnellsten Radmonteur;
	MANUAL und NOSE PRESS CONTEST;
	ABILITYY TESTS mit dem Bike, Fertigkeittests für begnadete und weniger begnadete Biker.  


VERANSTALTUNGSPAKET 

T-Shirt + Aufkleber
Aperitif gesponsert von ALTO GARDA BIKE AREA 
Free Bike Shuttle für beide Veranstaltungstage 
Mittag- und Abendessen 


TRAILS

Val del Diaol (Skull): DH Trail unseres gemeinnützigen Vereins, mit einigen Neuerungen, Varianten und Verbesserungen im Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Schwierigkeitsgrad: 7

www.vimeo.com/26467504

The Coast Trail (sent.Paloni): Neuer Freeride-Trail mit schnellen Abschnitten, aber auch technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Stücken, die letzten 1,8 Kilometer verlaufen oberhalb vom See entlang mit einzigartigem Panorama. Schwierigkeitsgrad: 6. 

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4NU1dmeIFQ[/nomedia]

601+Traole: Trail, der nur während der Veranstaltung befahren werden darf. Folgt einem schnellen Teilstück des 601 und biegt dann auf den sog. Traole-Trail ab, der entlang der Kletterwand bis nach Nago hinunterführt: Schwierigkeitsgrad: 8

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW4fZsXGF10[/nomedia]

601 komplett: Verläuft im ersten Teil auf bereits o.g. schnellen Teilstück, um dann auf den allseits bekannten technisch anspruchsvollen unteren Abschnitt bis zu den Busatte fortzufahren. Schwierigkeitsgrad: 9,5

ANMELDUNG 
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist aus organisatorischen Gründen auf 80 Rider begrenzt. Eine Teilnahmebestätigung erfolgt nach Bezahlung der Teilnahmegebühr mittels Pay-Pal /Kreditkarte  auf der Internetseite:

www.altogardabikearea.com

-1 Tag  30.00  + 2 Getränke & 1 Panino
-2 Tage   50.00  + 4 Getränke & 3 Panini


ÜBERNACHTUNGSMÖGLICHKEITEN

Für die Übernachtung werden wir auf Campingplätze, Residence oder Hotels mit Sonderkonditionen hinweisen, für alle diejenigen, die sich für zwei Tage aufhalten wollen oder für diejenigen, die noch ein paar Extratage an die Veranstaltung anhängen möchten. 

Wir möchten die Gelegenheit nutzen darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Alto Garda Bike Area ein gemeinnütziger Verein ist. Eventuelle Mehreinahmen, die nach Deckung der zahlreichen Veranstaltungskosten übrig bleiben sollten, werden für die Erhaltung und die Trailpflege am Monte Baldo und Umgebung eingesetzt, damit diese immer schöner und sicherer werden. Wir bedanken uns schon einmal herzlichst auf diesem Wege für die von unseren Sponsoren gezeitigte Unterstützung.

Diese Veranstaltung ist Ausdruck unsere Liebe zum Freeriden/Downhillen. Die selbige, die uns dazu bringt, die bei der Veranstaltung genutzten Trails zu pflegen. Unser Anliegen ist es, dass alle Teilnehmer Spaß an der Sache haben und mit einzigartigen Erlebnisse nach Hause fahren. 
Beeilt Euch, Euch anzumelden, da die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist!
Was gibt es sonst noch zu erwähnen? Der Staff von ALTO GARDA BIKE AREA erwartet Euch zahlreich, um gemeinsam zwei unvergessliche Freeridetage zu verbringen.

http://www.facebook.com/altogardabikearea


----------



## Carlo46 (31. August 2011)

2 Taghe full immersion in downhill and freeride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlo46 (2. September 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. September 2011)

Klingt gut


----------



## Carlo46 (26. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29236297"]King of Baldo 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]





die video won die festival!!


----------

